# how much do you charge for per push?



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

how much do you guys charge?


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

for residential?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

.......................


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My wife put me on seasonal. LOL


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;1104900 said:


> My wife put me on seasonal. LOL


ROFLMAO

:salute:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

miked9372;1104840 said:


> how much do you guys charge?


For. Comercial? Not telling! Residential, between 0$ ( my parents drive) and 110$.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

miked9372;1104840 said:


> how much do you guys charge?


enough to be profitable.



JD Dave;1104900 said:


> My wife put me on seasonal. LOL


thats pretty good:laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

snocrete;1104947 said:


> enough to be profitable.


and pay for expenses, subs, insurance, phone bill, and other stuff


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

ajslands;1105137 said:


> and pay for expenses, subs, insurance, phone bill, and other stuff


profit is actually what comes after expenses, subs, insurance, phone bill and other stuff.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I read some suggestions here of $1-$1,000 per push. 

Maybe more? 

Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Ask them what they want to pay per push then subtract 99.99%, Pad your time by 50% hire out subs an pay them 49.99% an then subtract your over head by .01%. So that should be what you are wanting to get paid per push!!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

JD Dave;1104900 said:


> My wife put me on seasonal. LOL


LMAO, that's great!!!



Longae29;1105436 said:


> profit is actually what comes after expenses, subs, insurance, phone bill and other stuff.


Give AJ a break, they haven't covered that yet in homeroom


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

asps4u;1105581 said:


> Give AJ a break, they haven't covered that yet in homeroom


ROFLMAO :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:. We don't have homeroom in highschool :!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i think you guys tormented this poor guy thread thats awsome!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

it's a pretty wide spread question with many answers!
we don't charge at all for such a small property.


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

the new boss 92;1105718 said:


> i think you guys tormented this poor guy thread thats awsome!


yup! awesome lets party now!!! round of drinks on me at my bar come if you want to kick off 2010-11 snow season 

*round of drinks only apply to the people that actually helped *


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I find out how much the last guy charged and do it for half that.


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

yup half of what thees guys charge and run them out of bossiness good plan...might go with that


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Before asking what to charge, do you know your costs per hour?*

If you want to take the guesswork out of your bidding and base your fees on your overhead and expenses, we have what you need. You will never need to ask anyone again what to charge.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


JD Dave;1104900 said:


> My wife put me on seasonal. LOL


ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

miked9372;1106018 said:


> yup! awesome lets party now!!! round of drinks on me at my bar come if you want to kick off 2010-11 snow season
> 
> *round of drinks only apply to the people that actually helped *


How can anyone assist you when you ask a very vague question. your question should at least give a size of the lo so we can give you a ball park price of what we would charge but it's not like that would help you, you need to factor in all of your expenses and figure out what you want to make. Also a factor will be the trigger.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

SWEET another winter kick off party!! where, when , what time,????? I'm in like flem!!  I helped I gave you a equation to work off of!!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Search for the member Mick. Go to his statistics and look up all of his posts on getting started and how to price etc.. Cut and paste them into a word document print and read. Use the search button and click what to charge per push/per hour etc. You'll answer your own q's pretty quick. I'm suprised this thread hasn't been deleted yet?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

because it hasn't gotten nasty yet.. (LOL)


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

around here residential is $10 - $70 per push but you won't get a call till it's over 6" and too heavy for the homeowner to shovel. This is an area of do it yourselfers if at all possible.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I start at $40 for residential but I have a couple of long time ones that are still at $35. Thinking of raising them, especially since they're both difficult with a full sized truck. That's for up to 4 inches. More snow = more money. If it's a one time or on call thing, it's $75 minimum. 

Sorry for giving a straight answer, lol.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

all my residentials are $12, no matter the size, big special I ran a couple years ago, and ive been having real good luck with it. But for resi's, remember, CASH only!

commercials, I only have 2 prices, makes things easier, $25/$50. All my commercials are one or the other, but im down to 26 commercial, and 64 resi's. (commercial are more because u have to take checks.)

good luck, need any other advice, let me know, ive been doing this a long time.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

$12?????? Are you serious? I got more than that shoveling driveways when I was a kid back in the 1970s. May as well just do them for free!


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*push*

My Girl friend pays by the scream............... wife does not pay that much...........


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

GTL Inc.;1114238 said:


> My Girl friend pays by the scream............... wife does not pay that much...........


LOL. Nice.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Lol nice try. You'd have to be a foul to post your numbers on the Internet


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

elite1msmith;1115149 said:


> Lol nice try. You'd have to be a foul to post your numbers on the Internet


Guess that makes me a fool by your definition. I don't make a secret of my minimums. Why should I?


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

like another poster said above $0 parents - $ 120, big drives/idiots/customers I want to go away!


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

my standard minimum is $862 per occurrence ...UNLESS, the store manager's name ends in ety, and his birthday is before the 9th of the month.....then it's $900 i know it's only $38, but i really think it's the thought that counts


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I start my commercials at $25.00 and I pay yes pay my residentials just so I have lots of accounts isn't that the way your supposed to do it


----------

